# Running 2 servers



## owboky (Jul 28, 2014)

I want to know if it's possible to run 2 or more servers [ Dell PowerEdge 2850] to run one video rendering program {Vegas Pro 12 } to speed up the rendering ?
I've built computers for a number of years but servers is a new one for me . Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No.

You'll want a newer faster computer as opposed to an ancient server if you want to improve rendering performance. More cores and more efficient cores as well as an AMD or NVIDIA graphics card that can do GPU hardware acceleration.


----------

